
Ask HN: How has your programming style changed over time? - Telichkin
When did you start programming? What has changed in your programming style and why?
======
pmontra
I write simpler code because it's easier to understand and maintain, for me
and coworkers. It took so long to write like one thinks a junior dev would
write :-)

Another change is a consequence of being polyglot (mainly Ruby, Python,
JavaScript, Elixir now plus some C and PHP.) I can see where language and
library designers go out of their way to make things unnecessarily
complicated, or where the idiomatic way of a language is stubbornly complex. I
try to stay idiomatic because it helps maintenance but I pick simple solutions
anytime I can.

Finally, as the other reply states, I got better and more verbose at naming.
One good name could be worth 100 words in a comment. It's like placing a big
red Stop button in the middle of a dashboard instead of hiding it, small and
black, under the desk.

Ah, I write down a lot of things in wikis. Coworkers thank me but they still
don't write anything. They're about 10 years younger than me, they'll get
there too (to document stuff).

------
kmano8
To name just a few:

\- In high school (early 2000's), and through most of college I was mostly
writing programs in simple text editors and debugging with print statements.
Since then, using IDE's and other more featured editors, and eventually chrome
devtools, completely changed that.

\- Also in secondary school, my variable names were pretty bad, and even
sometimes an intentional joke. Today, I'm pretty verbose in function/var
naming.

\- Never used to spend time writing useful comments.

------
yesenadam
In the mid 80s.

The main change, I think, was a vast improvement immediately after reading
_Refactoring_ and _Clean Code_.

